# need help with .17 rim fires



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

first of all, what is the diference between the .17HMR and the .17 MACH 2?
is it like the difference between a .22LR and a magnum or short? and also, what rifle would you recomend and the price of it, oh i prefer bolt action but it doesnt have to be.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't know the difference but I think I would go with the hmr because I see ammo for that alot more often than mach 2. Unless you have alot of money I wouldn't spend more than $300 w/o scope, $500 with nice scope.


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

.17 hmr is basically a .22 magnum shell that has been goosed down to receive the smaller .17 bullet.

the .17 mach 2 is a .22 long rifle casing that has been goosed down to accept the .17 caliber bullet


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

thanks, at the walmart near my house they actually have a bolt action marlin for a $178 and a savage 93r17 for $200. and they have both HMR 50 rd boxes for $13 and MACH 2 for $11. i think im going for the marlin witha 7 shot clip because it is an hmr and i can buy .22 mag/.17 clips for it cheap. i have a leapers 4-16x56 on my L96 AW airsoft sniper( yeah too much power for an airsoft, but hey it looked cool as hell) that i might put on it. with that scope, what would be a good range to sight in my scope for. i can easily take out ***** and ground hogs with my .22 mag and iron sights out to 60 yards.


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

I would say have it dialed in at 50 yards. If you are indeed ready to roll at that range you should have no problem with over lay at longer or closer ranges.

Please keep in mind when I say dialed in, this means a very small quarter to a half inch group of five. Try using county time lemonade mix on paper to bring in the flies, if you can kill a fly at that range you can head shot anything out there with a hundred yards.

Good luck


----------

